# Micro Adjust, Necessary?



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I use the Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon Special OPS. This is a nice sight with micro adjustment. I decide to a micro adjust because it is very easy to do a fine tuning at the place where I hunt without any tool. Also after the hunt I can use this sight for target or 3D shooting.
For example, before I start my hunting trip I practice at home and tune my bow very exactly. Every year I must adjust at the hunting farm my bow new. Especially in Namibia my arrows hit the spot around 5 cm higher than in Germany. Maybe because the brighter light ? With a micro adjust sight this procedure is very easy and quick done. The price different to a no micro sight is not really big and I can use this at archery and hunting.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Frank is 100% right, the fact that a sight has micro adjustability makes it much easier to fine tune your pins, especially at longer ranges. The whole "tapping" of the pins gets a bit old after a while.... Go for the micro adjustable sight, its worth the extra couple rands.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Please take a look at this side, you will see the Special OPS, good for the bright sunlight and also for the shade in a blind. I personally are very satisfied with em, but the market have so much other brands.

http://www.sureloc.com/hunting/lwops.html


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey Bushy,

I am still a beginner (bought my Guardian two months ago). I have a tru-Glo 5 pin micro adjustable sight, and must say it really is nice to have the micro adjusting capability.

I started shooting at about 60# and am slowly working my way up. As one adjusts the weight you have to adjust the sight, which is very simple to do with the micro adjustable.

If you have the money you should buy a micro adjustable sight 

Cheers

Johann


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Good morning Frank and Ingozi, Thank you for your input, Frank I looked at that link and it looks like a great sight, I will have to see if sure loc is supported in SA and then have a look at the sight. 

With the configuration of the Special ops, It seems to be "longer"for want of a better description and this will result in the sight projecting further out ahead of the sight window. My question is does this not make it more vunerable to dammage. 

Thank you 
Bushcat


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Go with the Micro adjustable sight. I only shoot Spot Hogg Real Deal. There is four Spot Hogg Real Deal sights on four different bows at my home. This is how much fate I have in them. I have actually reached the point where I don't even look at any thing els. If I had to buy a new bow the guy at our local Pro shop immediately knows what sight he should put on my bow.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

@Bushcat - I am using the Sureloc that Frank mentioned - bought from Ingozi, and Ingozi is now using the Spot Hogg Hunter Hoggit. I stand under correction here, but I think the Spott Hoggs have micro adjust on each individual pin, rather than on the whole gang adjustment, as is the case with most other micro adjust sights. Very nice feature to have. 

It adds to the weight and complexity of the sight, and a lot of user-friendliness in the fine tuning department. I believe that the user is the only one that can decide whether it is financially or practically justifiable. 

The Sureloc is a great sight with exceptional pin brightness - for a .019" pin, (.5mm) it is exceptional and you do not need a .029" pin. I really like the fact that the pins are 6" in front of the normal position for a sight. Your sight radius is smaller and it is a bit more like aiming a rifle, rather than a pistol. 

Oh, and did I mention BRIGHT pins?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I had no problems with any damage of the long sights in the last 5 years. Before I bought the Sure-Loc I used the Copper Jon Dead Nuts Pro, this is also a long sight but without micro adjust and had also no problems. The long sight will give a better line to aim exactly. IMHO the quality of all the long sights is very good.
For example, in June I start a walk and stalk at 5 o`clock in the dark morning, no moon was shining and I must walked around 1 Km to the place where I know that the Oryx was. The area was a rocky field with a lot of up and down hills, in a inattentive moment I stumbled over a f...g rock and fell down and my bow hit at the rocky ground. Later by day light I controlled my bow and sight and all was in best condition, also the adjustment of my sight was pretty good.
I was very suprised for the sight and his durability.
This will be no commercial for the sight what I use, this is more a advice to buy a micro adjust sight.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Spott Hoggs have micro adjust on each individual pin, rather than on the whole gang adjustment, as is the case with most other micro adjust sights. Very nice feature to have. 

Good Morning Matatazele 

According to a review done on Bowhunting.net the Real deal has micro adjustments for windage/ elevation and each pin is individually micro adjustable. 

Who are the importers of the Sure loc range in SA

Thank you 
Bushcat


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't know who the importers are, but the sights are spread around the country pretty well. Call your local shop and ask if they have. As I said, mine came from Ingozi's special deal of the week... 

Another thing about the sureloc is that it has blade pins which do not leave the fibre optic exposed. It is snug against the back edge of the pin. These pins are a lot more robust than normal pins. The light that you can get is also adjustable in brightness. The least bright setting is more than ample.

You are Spott on about the Real Deal and individual pin adjustability. Next step up is to a Carter or Sureloc target sight...


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Micro adjust is the only way to go. Makes life much easier....:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here some pictures from my sight by different light.
At the last pic you can see a hole on the top what I drill in for a light stick that I can hunt by night.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Frank - that idea is excellent. I will have a look at my sight and try it.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

And here some pictures of my night set up, pictures are done by absolut darkness.

First the light stick package.









The stick by daylight.









The stick in darkness.









And the sight with stick in darkness.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Frank - that idea is excellent. I will have a look at my sight and try it.


James - You can buy a light kitt for this sight from Sure Loc, but this was for me to expensive:wink:
The light stick do the same job. By my try this year to hunt Bushpigs I use this sight and it work excellent. The only what you must do is, tape the cage with fibers up with black tape.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the sight light, but it can be too bright, and I don't like the idea of the light shining on the pins, because it shines on the whole pin housing. The Truglo sight that I also have shines only on the fibreoptic, and the light is transmitted to the fibres so there is no light shining on the sight itself. The Truglo also only has one setting - BRIGHT!!! PSE / Top Gun have a multi-position rheostat LED, and the Sureloc is also adjustable by simply keeping pressure on the switch.

I would use your idea, but also stick a piece of duct tape over the housing so that the sight does not give off any light except from the pins. Vey cool idea.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

James, you idea with the duct tape is good, but not new:wink:
As a good German I had this idea also.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ah! Very good idea. The lightsticks stop working in very cold weather. Your device will insulate it to a certain extent and keep things going. If you want to use one again, freeze it before the light is exhausted. Simply warm it up and you have light once again. The chemical reaction that makes the light simply slows down and eventually stops.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

micro adjust FTW!!!! much, much easier for sighting/tuning...........etc
the sureloc special ops = cool sight = the same as cobra sureloc sidewinder.
plus.............the extension/rail is the same size as the normal sureloc target sights....so one can change from pins to scope back to pins very easily.
cobra sidewinder lx comes with a plastic cover/light stick holder......fits the special ops. another cool sight is the Hogg IT........


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> If you want to use one again, freeze it before the light is exhausted. Simply warm it up and you have light once again. The chemical reaction that makes the light simply slows down and eventually stops.


Good advice James, will try it after my next night hunt.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you so much for all of your input, it is realy reassuring to be entering into a sport where there is so much enthausim and advice freely given to a beginner. 

Frank Best of luck with the bushpig, the wraith of the forest, I have tried many times for these crop raiders and have yet to bag one. Thank you for the time that you take to answer my questions.

Bushcat


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hope to get my chance for a Bushpig by my next hunt in S.A. in August.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Bushcat,

I've been using Spot Hogg sights for years and never had a second's grief with any of them. Go for the micro adjust!


----------

